# Back in the game



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Lakeshirt (11 mo ago)

Welcome from Oklahoma


----------



## Salbtgl (Mar 25, 2021)

Brad - Nock On said:


> Used to shoot archery quite a bit. I got busy following my kids to sporting events and missed out for 7-8 years
> View attachment 7586023
> 
> . Kick myself for not shooting for that long but I am glad to be back at it!!! 55 yr old from Idaho... Nock On!


Nice rig


----------



## Brad - Nock On (10 mo ago)

Salbtgl said:


> Nice rig


Thank you!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Brad - Nock On.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## SurfRidr (10 mo ago)

I'm a noob but welcome from panhandle Florida!


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Rob Red (Mar 9, 2019)

Nice bow! You’ll be down the archery rabbit hole before you know it!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT from California…I started archery at age 14, I’m now 57 and get to shoot and hunt nearly every day. I missed out on a few years during college and grad school but that only made me more of an addict. Welcome back!


----------



## Kjaustin (Mar 15, 2017)

Brad - Nock On said:


> Used to shoot archery quite a bit. I got busy following my kids to sporting events and missed out for 7-8 years
> View attachment 7586023
> 
> . Kick myself for not shooting for that long but I am glad to be back at it!!! 55 yr old from Idaho... Nock On!


Welcome back to headaches and frustration in trade off for lots of fun and good times


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome back from WY


----------



## bradly (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome back from Tx


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)

Welcome back from a neighbor to the south


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## MDemerit (11 mo ago)

Welcome. Nice setup


----------



## WickedPissah316 (May 11, 2018)

Welcome to the rabbit hole we know as Archerytalk.com!


----------



## bjerulle (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome from MN.


----------



## Carbon60 (Jun 8, 2017)

Brad - Nock On said:


> Used to shoot archery quite a bit. I got busy following my kids to sporting events and missed out for 7-8 years
> View attachment 7586023
> 
> . Kick myself for not shooting for that long but I am glad to be back at it!!! 55 yr old from Idaho... Nock On!


Welcome back from Southern Indiana


----------



## Augie vela (10 mo ago)

Brad - Nock On said:


> Used to shoot archery quite a bit. I got busy following my kids to sporting events and missed out for 7-8 years
> View attachment 7586023
> 
> . Kick myself for not shooting for that long but I am glad to be back at it!!! 55 yr old from Idaho... Nock On!





Brad - Nock On said:


> Used to shoot archery quite a bit. I got busy following my kids to sporting events and missed out for 7-8 years
> View attachment 7586023
> 
> . Kick myself for not shooting for that long but I am glad to be back at it!!! 55 yr old from Idaho... Nock On!


Ohh really friend


----------

